# Seat bag stabilizers



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Many newer seat bag systems come with a stabilizer built in or as part of a system.
I gave up any thought of using a seat bag on my Trek Stache due to the small frame size and the large rear wheel diameter.
I came across an old clamp on seatpost rack that I had butchered some years ago and decided to try it with one of the seatbags I had laying around.
Surprisingly enough It works and keeps the seat bag off the rear tire. It also allows the seatbag to sit flat instead of my usual attempt to strap it up super high to keep it from flopping down on the rear tire.
I also used one strap to firmly tie the seatbag down onto the rack.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice, Rich. 

I usually put an extra strap around the bottom of the seat bag, and over the seat rails. That usually keeps it off the tire unless things get really rowdy.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

One thing I love about my Rogue Panda Picketpost seatback is how fits into the dead space along the seat post and is very stable.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I looked at an old seat post rack I have but the design is not good. It's too close to one's legs. Seat post rack seems or seemed like a way to use some old gear I have and aid commuting if nothing else.

One complication here is while my Fargo is rigid and rigid seatpost, it would be nice to have carry capacity with my dropper post trail bike. It looks like Bedrock has a model for that. They also address stability with a metal part that attaches to seat rails. There's also the Wolf Tooth Valais. 

I noticed that Rogue Panda design but also noticed their site said some designs are changing to accommodate the Wolf Tooth Valais.

Porcelain Rocket has a large bag with a rack or frame as part of the design.

To be honest, I think I'm going down another rabbit hole. A few bags and setup options would be nice. Carrying less on my back for an epic day on trail bike (dropper) would be as nice as ways to outfit the Fargo.

The seat post mount also came to mind as easy way to add some carry capacity to one of our fat bikes without a dropper.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

That's actually a great use for one of those seatpost mounted racks. I wouldn't trust one as a standalone when bikepacking, but it's perfect as a support for a normal seatpack, well done!


----------

